

Show HN: Laravel 2FA Demo with MySQL, Redis and Google Authenticator - sunnyhacker
https://github.com/gossspel/laravel_2fa_demo

======
aalamir
I have created a live demo on a Terminal.com snapshot.

Details and instructions:
[http://atharwat.wordpress.com/2014/07/28/laravel-2fa-demo-
wi...](http://atharwat.wordpress.com/2014/07/28/laravel-2fa-demo-with-
mysqlredis-google-authenticator-on-terminal-com/)

